# Searching for another heartbreaker



## DanielEHayes (Aug 19, 2020)

This photo included is of Bishop when he was somewhere around what I suspect was 2 years old. He passed away on August 19th, 2020 at about 1:30 AM. I had been in his life since about spring of 2011. He may have gotten even more handsome than this as he matured a little more. I think that's gonna be one of my problems going forward if I get another shepherd, that being finding another as handsome as him. He was always a bit on the thin side with only having been 95 lbs. I think he was about 2 or 3 inches taller than a lot of other shepherds we encountered though I never actually measured him. 

He was diagnosed with a probable hermangiosarcoma in his heart by a cardiologist on about January 6th of 2019. As it was not practical to operate there was no biopsy but the spot and his breed was a 95% chance that's what the tumor was. The oncologist that was also working with him said average life expectancy post diagnosis is about 6 months. We looked at chemo and did one round but the advice of the doctor and the scientific literature I read was that it was only marginally effective at extending life. I decided that wasn't worth the decreased life quality. We had done one round already but I decided to stop. I would bring him in to drain fluid ever 3 months or so as needed. When we went in November 2019 his Oncologist told me she was so surprised to see him and him doing so well. All that said..we made it 17 months. I made him lay down in front of a floor fan as he seemed overheated. I turned back around 2 minutes later and he was on his side not breathing. I tried some chest compressions and rescue breathing(which doesn't work so well on a dog with a muzzle as large as his.) I knew it was pretty futile as his heart was damaged and getting progressively worse. During that whole 17 months he had very predominantly good pain free quality of life. 

Any GSD owners with heart Hermangiosarcoma's in their pups stay tuned and I will talk about what we did in later comments.

He was dropped off for cremation on August 20th. I wasn't interested in ashes or keepsakes and I have been know to play Pokemon GO in that Cemetery. That Cemetery also happens to butt up against one of my massage clients that self appointed herself as his godmother after our catastrophic fire in 2018.

I have never paid for a "commercial" dog before, as I have always had them come in to my life. Though I am looking for a very specific dog so, this will be a first if I can find what I am looking for. I am suspecting somewhere in the $2500 range for a price point though I realize with what I want that could go higher. I have more time than I did in Bishop's early life to train another pup.
Bishop was a rescue/rehomed-rehomed-rescue until he ended up with me in 2011. I have always suspected that he came from a pretty "elite" line. That makes me wonder just from the economic point what moron would abuse(starve) such a likely expensive dog. I am well aware that stupidity is never in short supply.



Bishop of course broke my heart two days ago as much as he didn't want to. I had already decided that I was going to get another GSD when he first got sick and planned to get one as soon as he passed to help me get over it. I started looking a few times before he passed to work to find a good breeder but my heart was never in it and I barely "got out the door".
I figured that looking and working to acquire a new pup might ease my pain a little bit to keep my mind occupied and distracted, even if I never actually found the "right one". I'm not sure how well that's working but we shall see.

I'd like another GSD very similar to him and am willing to wait and travel to meet and acquire the right pup. As I have been reading in the last few days I have become aware how much I still didn't know about the breed. I didn't realize it was so defined with American, Western European, DDR, Czech, etc.

I am not sure how hard it might be but I'd like to figure out what type of GSD he most likely was. I had his DNA run years ago with Embark. As I have been reading I am thinking maybe he was a DDR. He had a straight back, very large head, was very athletic and extremely smart. He was relatively poorly trained for what I suspect he could have been. When people would meet him, they all remarked on how well I had trained him. I was honest..I told them he had essentially trained himself.

Anyway..open to any comments on what I have wrote and speculation of what sort of line he came from. I am open to questions and posting his DNA results if it will be helpful.

I hope I didnt break any forum rules. Please let me know if I did.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

95 lbs is not thin. Mine is pushing 80 and looks a bit chunky. Yours looks like a West German Working Line. Beautiful boy. I’m sorry for your loss.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Honestly, I think he looks like an American or Canadian showline type.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Honestly, I think he looks like an American or Canadian showline type.


same.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.

He looks ASL to me.


----------



## DanielEHayes (Aug 19, 2020)

Dont ASLs backs slope a lot?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

No. That is mostly how they are stacked.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss. He sounds like a wonderful dog. And he certainly was a handsome boy.
I agree with the others he looks ASL to me as well. 
Tell us about him. And feel free to share more pictures if you wish.


----------



## DanielEHayes (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## DanielEHayes (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## DanielEHayes (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## DanielEHayes (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Good looking dog and appears to have been a fine weight for his (larger) frame. Nothing heals the hole in your heart from that loss like a new 8 week old who's relying on you. Good luck in your search.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

So sorry you lost him - he looks like he had a wonderful life with you.

I see more American line traits in him, especially in his head planes.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Beautiful boy! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. He looks like more American Showline breeding than working line. I have a West German Working Line female, all black. I have been looking at showlines to breed her to, and he has more of that type.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks like ASL to me too (I have ASL).


----------



## DanielEHayes (Aug 19, 2020)

Do you think he might have been a mix of lines? he was REALLY tall... One vet tech at a vet I took him to years ago said, "Why are his teeth so much longer than my German Shepherd?" Thoughts that ran through my head "The better to eat you with my little girl!" "Cause his head is bigger than yours...I meant your dog's"

I reached out to the people at Embark to see if that sort of info might be available. I also just found out that my friend that has a growing genetics lab has a partner that knows the Embark guy well so maybe but probably not I can get some extra help there.

I know you guys are saying ASL based on his face. I keep reading about the sloping back being characteristic of the American lines and Bishop's was pretty darn straight. It's on the interwebz so it's 100% for true, right?? There's a reason I am on this forum.



vomlittlehaus said:


> So sorry for your loss. He looks like more American Showline breeding than working line. I have a West German Working Line female, all black. I have been looking at showlines to breed her to, and he has more of that type.


----------



## DanielEHayes (Aug 19, 2020)

I hope I am not being too big of a pain in the rear here. I know me doing this is part of managing my way through the grief process but I get stuff like this can be overbearing to others. Like I said before, I may never get another because I am being so picky, plus I have never paid money before beyond an adoption fee for a dog to acquire one. That said, I think Bishop kinda broke me in more ways than one. I've been saying for years, "I'll never own anything but a German Shepherd from now on as my primary dog". Also, which became apparent to me after I started using him as a service dog to help me with some balance issues, I couldn't walk down the street with almost literally every third person telling me, "Your dog is sooo beautiful". My response ended up being, "That's his biggest problem, he's too damned handsome." Some people I would elaborate further, "You know, you're not supposed to look at a service dog but he's so handsome how can you not?"

Besides being such a super model, he was so smart it wasn't even funny. Like I said in an earlier post, people would say to me, "How did you train him so well." The honest truth was..I really didn't, he really just "trained" himself. I'd tell him to do something a few times..and without really trying he'd pick it up. I saw on the thread with the guy wondering if he had a German Shepherd and it was pretty clear it wasn't a pure bred but probably had some GSD in it. Someone responded something like "It's a cute pup so love it and even if its only half GSD it will still be the smartest dog you ever had in your life."


I know there are a lot of potential rescues out there but I really want an intact dog. I have already noticed that there seems to be the attitude on this forum at least with some that I have had for a while. That being that spaying and especially neutering your dogs to extend their lives is BS told to keep the dog population under control. If cutting off the danglers does such a great job of extending life...why aren't us humans tying a tight string to them and letting them drop off? Instead we are doing"T" replacement as part of longevity therapy.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

yes, he certainly may have been a mix of lines... but his height further suggests asl. showlines tend to be a bit taller/larger, however, if he was neutered early, that may account for his structure as well.

embark will not help you with lines... only breed.

re: the asl “slope”, here are some examples of asl dogs, stacked and natural. they belong to a member here... tho i can’t remember jackie’s username off the top of my head.








additionally.. while i certainly support those who choose to keep their dogs intact and can do so responsibly... all of my spayed & neutered gsd lived to be at least 13yrs, with my male having 0 health issues 12.5 of those years.


----------



## Shefali (Aug 12, 2020)

DanielEHayes said:


> View attachment 562268


Oh, cool, I'm a Libertarian too! 

Your dog was gorgeous. I am really sorry for your loss. It's one of the toughest things in the world.


----------



## DanielEHayes (Aug 19, 2020)

He was intact. I refused to neuter because I think it has more health deficits than benefits contrary to what the establishment says. Plus I've always had an interest in prepping since I was 12 and it always struck me that having an intact GSD was something SUPER valuable post SHTF. Breed a GSD with another large breed dog of any sort and you probably still have a really great dog for security, tracking and everything else. With this corona lockdown... yeah...economy is doing great...suuure.

Here's one of the things I didn't know about GSDs... What does stacked mean? As I am looking I am assuming that's a reference to their pose.



Fodder said:


> yes, he certainly may have been a mix of lines... but his height further suggests asl. showlines tend to be a bit taller/larger, however, if he was neutered early, that may account for his structure as well.
> 
> embark will not help you with lines... only breed.
> 
> ...


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

While GSDs are very intelligent, pattern cognizant dogs, I would never expect any dog of any age to train themselves. Yes, they will pick up on your lifestyle very quickly, and a biddable dog won't take much formal training to be a good pet.

You can simply scroll through the training and aggression forums to see how often training is necessary.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Honestly, I think he looks like an American or Canadian showline type.


You know, I see it in the face shape and size. I was looking at coloring.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

DanielEHayes said:


> He was intact. I refused to neuter because I think it has more health deficits than benefits contrary to what the establishment says. Plus I've always had an interest in prepping since I was 12 and it always struck me that having an intact GSD was something SUPER valuable post SHTF. Breed a GSD with another large breed dog of any sort and you probably still have a really great dog for security, tracking and everything else. With this corona lockdown... yeah...economy is doing great...suuure.
> 
> Here's one of the things I didn't know about GSDs... What does stacked mean? As I am looking I am assuming that's a reference to their pose.


yes, a stack is their pose... although some dogs will do it on their own (albeit generally less extreme), show dogs are conditioned / taught this from a very early age. in the image i provided, the same dogs are shown natural on the left, 3-point-stacked on the right.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> You know, I see it in the face shape and size. I was looking at coloring.


American and Canadian showlines come in solid black too.


----------



## DanielEHayes (Aug 19, 2020)

So is this guy..he’s kinda famous... 

Oh...and there is John Stossel.



















Shefali said:


> Oh, cool, I'm a Libertarian too!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

DanielEHayes said:


> He was intact. I refused to neuter because I think it has more health deficits than benefits contrary to what the establishment says. Plus I've always had an interest in prepping since I was 12 and it always struck me that having an intact GSD was something SUPER valuable post SHTF. Breed a GSD with another large breed dog of any sort and you probably still have a really great dog for security, tracking and everything else. With this corona lockdown... yeah...economy is doing great...suuure.
> 
> Here's one of the things I didn't know about GSDs... What does stacked mean? As I am looking I am assuming that's a reference to their pose.


Many of us posting here believe keeping a dog intact is fine. There is not so much support about random breeding.


----------



## Shefali (Aug 12, 2020)

DanielEHayes said:


> So is this guy..he’s kinda famous...
> 
> Oh...and there is John Stossel.
> 
> ...


OMG, SO COOL!!!!! I love John Stossel.


----------



## DanielEHayes (Aug 19, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> Many of us posting here believe keeping a dog intact is fine. There is not so much support about random breeding.


Suggesting you would breed your GSD to another breed if needed after the apocalypse hit is pretty specific if you ask me.  Also the Coronas is still around. If bad Mexican beer isn't a harbinger of the apocalypse, I'm not sure what is.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So sorry for you loss looked like you have so many good memories. I don’t think Bishop can look anymore like an American showline. The longer muzzle , smaller eyes, big ears and neck set higher. Depends on the dog many wear their teeth away if they are chewers, like to play fetch etc. A stack is the way the dog is made to stand with one leg underneath and one leg stretched back. I have a sable american showlineAmerican/Canadian. His back is level at a normal stance. He has dogs who are black in his pedigree aNd very common that American showlines come in different colors. Black, bicolor , sable.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Fodder said:


> here are some examples of asl dogs, stacked and natural. they belong to a member here... tho i can’t remember jackie’s username off the top of my head.


I believe you may have been referring to:
Jackie Short-Nguyen
*Marcato German Shepherds* in New Castle, PA.

Her name on here was Xeph, but I have not seen her comment for quite some time.

Face book: https://www.facebook.com/MarcatoGermanShepherds/about/?ref=page_internal 
"Marcato German Shepherds specializes in American show lines that are functional and utilitarian."


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Does Julie Richards still breed? Alta Tollhaus.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.

Here’s one of my blacks.

Norbo Ben Ju is 5 generations away on his father’s side.

He’s still AL. Born and bred by a great beeeder in south Jersey.


----------



## DanielEHayes (Aug 19, 2020)

Damicodric said:


> Here’s one of my blacks.
> 
> Norbo Benju is 5 generations away on his father’s side.


Nice looking pup. What's his weight? Also...what's a Norbo Benju?


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

DanielEHayes said:


> Nice looking pup. What's his weight? Also...what's a Norbo Benju?


Eighty to eighty five lbs. Never more.

This is Norbo Ben Ju.













__





German Shepherd Dog Norbo Ben Ju ---- Van Den Heuvel K9


german shepherd dog Norbo Ben Ju Van Den Heuvel K9



www.vandenheuvelk9.com





Here’s my Sebastian with a 10 month old black, WGWL female from a different, awesome south Jersey breeder.


----------



## DanielEHayes (Aug 19, 2020)

Keep in mind I tend to believe you get what you pay for and I'm looking all the way in Germany if I gotta. I came across this ad though and figured I'd post here and get edumacated as I have never dealt with a breeder.

That said...they ARE close to me. Pups are born around Sept 1. So that means pupper by early Nov I think. It's only $1000. On the other hand...it's only $1000.???

Dam is 80 lbs and sire is 120 lbs. So that should suit my large dog requirement. I don't want some chunky behemoth. 120 is probably as big as I'd want, if that..and then only if he was taller than my tall boy.

Dam's ears seem big to me. Sire's look good. Not crazy for how he looks in the picture with the Dam, but I think that's more the picture than the dog. In the other picture with the other Dam he looks better to me even thought its the same pic reversed.


What's the yellow thing on his neck. Also...WTH??? Is this dog part chow? What's that black spot on his tongue? Also, has the mom been chewing her bum? Also is that a white tuft of fur on her chest or just a little bit of flesh from a hair whirl? I saw a supposed GSD puppy with a white tuft somewhere else.


Here was her response to my message.
"Sorry to hear about your dog. Mine are American line dogs. You can look up their pedigrees online if you like. Mom weighs 80 dad weighs 120. Pups are due in Sept. I do have a pretty good size waiting list already on them so I couldn’t promise you I will have 1 available. Her pups always go very fast. But you never know what will happen. These puppies will be solid black & grow up to be pretty big sized dogs. Just let me know what you think..."



Here's the link to her ads. Hoobly??


----------



## DanielEHayes (Aug 19, 2020)

Damicodric said:


> Here he is with a 10 month old black, female WGWL female from a different awesome south Jersey breeder.



Which one is yours in this pic? The one or the right or the left?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

black on the tongue and white on the chest are both permitted and not uncommon in the breed.

the yellow looks to be the strap on the receiver of an e collar.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

DanielEHayes said:


> Which one is yours in this pic? The one or the right or the left?


Both are mine. I also have a 20 month old sable. All are in my avatar.

The dog in the first pic posted is the standing, male on the right in the second pic. He’s is not related to the female, laying down on the left.


----------



## jakubnovotny (Aug 1, 2020)

DanielEHayes said:


> Keep in mind I tend to believe you get what you pay for and I'm looking all the way in Germany if I gotta. I came across this ad though and figured I'd post here and get edumacated as I have never dealt with a breeder.


This is called a "BYB" - backyard breeder. Walk away.

Pedigrees:





__





DAXX lll


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog DAXX lll




www.pedigreedatabase.com









__





BnM's "Princess Cheyenne" Guy


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog BnM's "Princess Cheyenne" Guy




www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## DanielEHayes (Aug 19, 2020)

Fodder said:


> the yellow looks to be the strap on the receiver of an e collar.



So might that mean a dog that doesn't listen well?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

DanielEHayes said:


> So might that mean a dog that doesn't listen well?


no, not in the slightest.
a trained dog listens well.... there are a variety of tools that get you there.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss. He was handsome.



DanielEHayes said:


> So might that mean a dog that doesn't listen well?


It simply means that person trains with an ecollar. I train with an ecollar. One dog wears it often for no reason other than she's quickly making a connection between the collar and the stim. Wear it all day while it's off. Or it could be a collar for an underground fence. Or it could be the dog isn't trained properly, a failure of the owner....which some people put back on the dog and interpret as "dog doesn't listen well".

As far as black spots on the tongue...It has nothing to do with breed. It's just where melanin settled. Same with white toes and spots on the chest - those are the last places melanin develop. Both my dogs have black spots and one has a white spot on her chest.

As far as height and size - I know a few oversized working lines with both WG and Czech lines. It happens sometimes.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Daniel... run.
A GSD should not be 120 lbs... it isn’t a Great Dane.
The AKC standard is 65-90 pounds (male), 50-70 pounds (female).
Take your time making a choice. This forum has a wealth of information regarding what to look for.
And if you “gotta” get one from Germany... you know here I stand on that. 😉
A good dog is well worth the wait. I waited over a year for mine, and I regret nothing.


----------



## DanielEHayes (Aug 19, 2020)

Damicodric said:


> Both are mine. I also have a 20 month old sable. All are in my avatar.
> 
> The dog in the first pic posted is the standing, male on the right in the second pic. He’s is not related to the female, laying down on the left.



He's even more handsome in the second picture. He's West German Working? I like his look.


----------



## DanielEHayes (Aug 19, 2020)

I think Bishop was meant to be a big boy.

Bishop's Embark Profile


----------



## Bknmaizey (Sep 16, 2019)

I’ll share my experience for what it’s worth. My dog passed from hemangiosarcoma about 18 months ago at age 9.5 y/o. Completely out of the blue - one day she was fine, the next very lethargic and called the vet who said keep an eye on her and come in to emergency if I needed to, otherwise come in tomorrow. She didn’t make it to tomorrow. 

Cherish those 17 months you had that gave you a chance to make sure they counted. That was a blessing even if it doesn’t make the loss hurt any less today. There’s a whole thread on the forum on hemangiosarcoma. You’re not alone. 

Anyway, we just put a deposit down for another GSD with a breeder for Spring next year. By then, it’ll have been two years. I think it took me this long to stop looking for another Maizey and embrace finding another companion whoever she’ll be. And by the Spring I will have had a chance to give myself the proper space to grieve and mourn so that I won’t be comparing the two. It was important for me to make sure I can be open to a new bond and not rushing to fill a void that, frankly, won’t be filled no matter how hard I try. That’s not a bad thing... it’s a testament to the bond I had with Maizey and that I know you had with Bishop. For me, I’ve found I can’t fill that space back up, I can only create new space to fill with a new bond.

I say this not to say you should wait. To each his own and you should do what’s right for you. I’m only speaking to what’s right for me.

One last thing to share. I went to a support group when I was dealing with the loss last year. It really helped to be around others going through something similar. One of the other owners said she used Notes in her phone and wrote down all the memories she could think of and then kept adding to it whenever a new memory popped up. I loved that idea and did the same and have hundreds of memories written down for whenever I want to read them. I’m grateful now a year and a half later I don’t have to worry too much about whether I’ve forgotten things because they’re all there. 

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The loss is hard. When I lost my Jax to HS, I resented every animal we had in this house, including Seger, because they were alive and she wasn't. It took me weeks before I just had to mentally make the decision to go train Seger and work on my grief. It was a year before I stopped crying every time I thought of her. She visited in my dreams. The first time, I knew she had come for a visit and was ecstatic to see her. The second, I was confused on why she was here, still very happy to see her but confused because I knew she was gone.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> , I resented every animal we had in this house, including Seger, because they were alive and she wasn't.


I threatened to drop Shadow and Bud off at the pound when Sabs died. I just hurt and I wanted it to stop.


----------



## DanielEHayes (Aug 19, 2020)

OH MY FRIGGIN EYES. Some of these people's websites..... Has anybody noticed a correlation between quality of dog and the fact their website is from the 90s and/or a color train wreck? "Let me use a different color text on every line!" NO!.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

A lot have given up their web sites and gone to Face Book and such, so their web page may still be there but its out of date.
It's quite maddening b/c face book doesn't give the info I want! 😠


----------



## DanielEHayes (Aug 19, 2020)

I get the FB trend..but let me show you the one that trigged me.... get your coffee and some Visine. My critique is about the website and not the dogs.. If the person happens to read it...sorry..but get a web designer...or just move to less colors of the font...





__





Black Paws Farm - Puppies and Upcoming Litters, AKC German Shepherd Puppies






www.blackpawsgermanshepherds.com


----------



## helenwiener (Aug 25, 2012)

I just lost my retired Seeing Eye dog two weeks ago (Pixie) and the hole in my heart is gigantic . I just applied to the Seeing Eye to raise a GSD puppy in order to give back their gift to me (Pixie). It's getting harder for me. I thought it was supposed to get easier. Being on this forum helps. Thank you all.


----------



## DanielEHayes (Aug 19, 2020)

helenwiener said:


> I just lost my retired Seeing Eye dog two weeks ago (Pixie) and the hole in my heart is gigantic . I just applied to the Seeing Eye to raise a GSD puppy in order to give back their gift to me (Pixie). It's getting harder for me. I thought it was supposed to get easier. Being on this forum helps. Thank you all.



I definitely feel your pain. Sorry you are going through this, but glad for you that you are going through this because the amount of pain you feel now is just a balancing in a short time of all the joy they brought you when they were with you. How long was Pixie with you?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

helenwiener said:


> I just lost my retired Seeing Eye dog two weeks ago (Pixie) and the hole in my heart is gigantic . I just applied to the Seeing Eye to raise a GSD puppy in order to give back their gift to me (Pixie). It's getting harder for me. I thought it was supposed to get easier. Being on this forum helps. Thank you all.


Believe it or not, that new little puppy will help heal that hole in a heartbeat ..... been there


----------



## DanielEHayes (Aug 19, 2020)

WNGD said:


> Believe it or not, that new little puppy will help heal that hole in a heartbeat ..... been there


I totally believe it except it aint that easy especially with the Coronas. ****, it isn't even that easy to get on a waiting list.... Hopefully fostering a GSD puppy for Seeing Eye goes easier.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

WNGD said:


> Believe it or not, that new little puppy will help heal that hole in a heartbeat ..... been there


Exactly.

The new puppy doesn’t make you love your last dog less. I think some folks struggle with that which manifests itself in guilt, so as to not get a new GSD pup too quickly. Completely understandable.

For me, I am in constant awe of and have profound admiration for this breed. The greatest tribute I can give it is to continue on with it. Keep on keeping on.

The five dogs that I have had to move on from are like chapters in my own little German Shepherd lives with me (and my family) book.

I love them all dearly and can account very specific moments, traits and talents in each of them. I’m certain all can.

But those chapters have closed and I continue with new chapters - right now, called Sebastian, Massimo and Raina.

I recall distinctly in 2006 when I put my FIRST GSD, Damian, down at 12.5 y/o. He was the one with the FHO at seven months. He was proud, huge, sweet and a badass when needed. Never the amazing athlete, because of the FHO.

Within thirty days of his passing, I had purchased two females from the same litter. Many folks asked me How could I, so quickly after Damian? I thought - My God, how could I not? I want to be around these dogs for the rest of my life and I’m not wasting much time. The weeds take the garden.

Damian started it all for me.

There’s so many GSD’s needing good owners in shelters, rescues and breeders hoping to find solid, good care-takers.

Undoubtedly, putting them down is the hardest thing, but for me, the need and appreciation in being around German Shepherds far outweighs the emotion of loss.

So, my chapters in my book will continue to fill up and close with time; I expect that, but the book will never end - I’ll have one or two, until I leave this earth. I’ll never be without one.

Just my perspective. Not right. Not wrong. Mine.

Deepest condolences to all the owners and might the fondest memories be crystal clear, but not stifling.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I never resented, neglected, pushed away or took the loss of a loved one out on my other animals. I knew that they were grieving the loss of their friend too. We comforted each other.


----------

